
Jean-Paul Sartre Had a Bad Mescaline Trip (2018) - lermontov
http://www.openculture.com/2018/07/jean-paul-sartre-bad-mescaline-trip-hallucinated-years-followed-crabs.html
======
narrator
Phillip K. Dick also had some bad drug trips and they led to a very long,
successful, and prolific career as an author of somewhat psychologically
disturbed sci-fi. I love watching the movie version of his book "A Scanner
Darkly" because it does a good job of describing the way in which people
suffering from the early stages of amphetamine psychosis act and think. The
book is even more vivid.

~~~
pmoriarty
Some of Dick's most effective "bad trip" novels and stories are:

Faith of Our Fathers[1]

Lies, Inc[2] (which takes a while to get rolling, but if you bear with it your
patience will be rewarded).

Ubik[3]

The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch[4]

If you enjoy these sorts of stories, give them a try. You won't be
disappointed.

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faith_of_Our_Fathers_%28short_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faith_of_Our_Fathers_%28short_story%29)

[2] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lies,_Inc](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lies,_Inc).

[3] - [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubik](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubik)

[4] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_stigmata](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_stigmata)

~~~
boobsbr
The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldricht is absolutely terrifying. I had
nightmares about it.

Palmer Eldricht is definitely the scariest villain of all time for me.

------
nanna
I have it from a very well regarded French philosopher who knew Sartre
personally that he took mescaline a lot, hence his prolific productivity, and
that he would specifically inject into the thigh. There's some philosophy
gossip for ya hn :)

------
devereaux
It reminds me of the story of the pencil:

too cool to do drugs

cool to do drugs

to do drugs

do drugs

drugs

([https://boingboing.net/2014/02/25/the-story-behind-the-
too-c...](https://boingboing.net/2014/02/25/the-story-behind-the-too-
coo.html))

This famous writer may have been negatively affected by drugs, but then they
show the cover of his book with crabs. Maybe not the best message to sent
around.

------
Juliate
I would definitely enjoy a Very Bad Trip spinoff with Jean-Paul and Simone as
main characters.

~~~
namdnay
FYI it's called "The Hangover" in English. Yet another film title that was
translated from english to english for foreign markets

~~~
V-2
It was creatively translated as "Kac Vegas" by the Polish distributor.

("Kac", originating from German "Katzenjammer" and pronounced roughly like
"cuts", therefore kind of rhyming with "las" in "Las Vegas", stands for
"hangover" in Polish).

~~~
namdnay
Not bad! A lot better than Very Bad Trip

